# 2016 spring package production.



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Been watching the weather in the south. It's been a lot colder this year. So what is other dealer hearing from there producer for packages? Is there any packages going to be ready for March shipments?


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

It has been cooler in the southeast. From those I have talked with they are gearing up and may start just about on time, but will be slow to gain capacity for shipping. Cooler temps and lack of adequate drones may delay things a little.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

The Honey Householder said:


> Been watching the weather in the south. It's been a lot colder this year. So what is other dealer hearing from there producer for packages? Is there any packages going to be ready for March shipments?


I don't know if he ships, but my mentees and I are getting packages from John Caudle on the ides of March.


----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

JSL said:


> It has been cooler in the southeast. From those I have talked with they are gearing up and may start just about on time, but will be slow to gain capacity for shipping. Cooler temps and lack of adequate drones may delay things a little.


Cooler? Where? 
Emerging drones last week Wilmington nc


----------



## SwampCat (Jul 14, 2011)

Sunday Farmer said:


> Cooler? Where?
> Emerging drones last week Wilmington nc


No kidding - that is what I was wondering. My peach trees started blooming end of February. One of the warmest winters I can remember here in S Arkansas. I have already been sunburned a couple of times.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

We got packages here last week.


----------



## Barhopper (Mar 5, 2015)

Definitely not cooler this winter in Florida. Had a few cold snaps. Average temps might be a little lower but overall it was warmer.


----------



## bugman2 (Apr 9, 2014)

Someone forgot to tell my bees it was to cold to be doing what they like to do. I had to make nine splits due to capped swarm cells this past weekend. Drones are every where. Today it was 80 and the next two or three days around 85. If you are down here in the south you better check your hives cause they are getting ready to swarm.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Frank, I imagine the queens were from Hawaii? Otherwise seems awfully early for continental queens.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

odfrank said:


> We got packages here last week.


With California raised Queens?


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Gonna be an interesting time watching the package situation in California evolve. I talked with another beek who was throwing a way 800+ cells a day because the torrential rain kept them from getting to the bulk bees. Thats got to hurt.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

2/27, Olivarez with Hawaiian queens. They were supposedly shaken Wednesday but some feeder cans were empty on Friday and Saturday? I haven't bought many packages over the years but have never gotten an empty feeder can.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

They forget to look at the forecast? This storm system was being hyped for awhile, kind of like the farmer across the street here who had is sprinklers on 1-2 days before it hit...


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

If you are on a list for early queens out of California you might want to reevaluate your expectations. The weather for those queens has been atrocious to put it mildly. Going to be a bunch of bounced around delivery dates if you are lucky and dont get totally cancelled. If we dont catch a break soon the best people are going to get is queens that the workers might soon want to boot out the door.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Just curious to hear if there are any updates on early queens coming out of California? Any improvements in the weather? Are delivery dates still expected to be slipping back?





.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Latest storm cleared up last night, the southern Cal producers were probably fine, but Norcal got pretty muddy from the previous storm, but we got a good 6 day window in before this latest storm hit Sunday/Monday but it looks like clear skies for a bit now.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Honey-4-All said:


> If you are on a list for early queens out of California you might want to reevaluate your expectations. The weather for those queens has been atrocious to put it mildly. Going to be a bunch of bounced around delivery dates if you are lucky and dont get totally cancelled. If we dont catch a break soon the best people are going to get is queens that the workers might soon want to boot out the door.


How early are you talking ? I am getting Olivarez end of April first of May.. Should I be concerned ???


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Any one getting packages yet out of GA. My loads have been backed up two weeks. Same temp. in the south as it is here in Ohio.:scratch:


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

My packages have been pushed back a week. Coming from GA


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Update re Nor Cal queens: Among the drops of rain we have been able to catch enough mating hours to have a few queens a laying as early as a few days back. For those who were willing and able to shake bees bees and graft in some pretty poor conditions the breaks have been good to go. On my spot check yesterday 25% of our first round was laying on the first "window" with 90%+ packing pollen in. Past experience says that when the pollen comes in the queens will be laying within a few days. If your supplier has had staff willing to put up with muck to their ears and had working windshield wipers on their glasses two weeks back you should be good to go. 

A lot of bees got sprayed which has led to some reports of failed cell builders once again due to IGR use. 
That's a whole other battle.


----------

